
Show HN: Video Hub App 2 – open-source charityware - yboris
https://github.com/whyboris/Video-Hub-App
======
yboris
Discussion from initial launch:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17587992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17587992)

I wrote _Video Hub App_ : open source charityware [1] software "like YouTube
for videos on your computer".

I sell a complied version of it for $3.50 and donate $3.50 for every purchase
to Against Malaria Foundation [2] Yesterday 1,500th copy was sold resulting in
$5,250 (total) given to a cost-effective charity [3]

[1] [https://medium.com/@whyboris/charityware-doing-good-with-
pro...](https://medium.com/@whyboris/charityware-doing-good-with-proceeds-
from-software-purchases-e48e66a5d1a)

[2] [https://videohubapp.com/](https://videohubapp.com/)

[3]
[https://www.AgainstMalaria.com/VideoHubApp](https://www.AgainstMalaria.com/VideoHubApp)

